# Primer?



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all-

  	Looking for a nice oil control and mattifying primer.  Tried MUFE's All Mat, but didn't really feel like it did much- anyone else have this experience?

  	Any other recs on primers for an oily large pored lady?  Been going back and forth between trying to figure out the best option.

  	Thanks!


----------



## Nicala (Jan 3, 2011)

I've heard of people using Monistat anti-chaffing gel and having amazing results. I've never tried it myself, but good reviews on MUA. As well with milk of magnesia. Again, haven't tested this either.


----------



## Lavande (Jan 4, 2011)

I've heard good things as well- but it breaks me out!  Thanks


Nicala said:


> I've heard of people using Monistat anti-chaffing gel and having amazing results. I've never tried it myself, but good reviews on MUA. As well with milk of magnesia. Again, haven't tested this either.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I also didn't like how MUFE primers didn't do anything for my skin. 
  they're not ridiculously silicone-y like the smashbox ones, and that was the only thing I liked about it.. 
  I would look into hourglass mineral veil primer.. I don't think any others beat this primer for oily skin upto date.. 
  Shu uemura's mousse base is also nice. they do wonders for the pores.. but its a bit different to apply..


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried the new Nourishing or Hydrating Primers yet? Or know where I could see ingredient lists?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 9, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Nourishing or Hydrating Primers yet? Or know where I could see ingredient lists?


i ordered the green one, waiting for it to come, I did get a sample of it and liked it.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 11, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Nourishing or Hydrating Primers yet? Or know where I could see ingredient lists?


I tried taking a picture of the ingredients on the green primer box.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  Oh thank you SO much for this - it's a huge help!!  My rosacea won't be able to tolerate the alcohol, so it's a no-go for me, but better to know before ordering rather than after the fact. Thanks again!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2015)

Really wish all makeup companies would put ingredient lists online. :sigh:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 11, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh thank you SO much for this - it's a huge help!!  My rosacea won't be able to tolerate the alcohol, so it's a no-go for me, but better to know before ordering rather than after the fact. Thanks again!!


you are welcome! For some reason I couldn't get a clear picture.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 12, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Nourishing or Hydrating Primers yet? Or know where I could see ingredient lists?


  I got both and am wearing the Hydrating one today.  I really like it and my face is still intact almost 12 hours later lol my friend told me i look airbrushed today and that was the only thing new in my makeup routine.  It really filled in my pores too and my face looks smoother.  Can't wait to try the Nourishing one and see what the difference is


----------

